# Puppy strange eating habit developing quickly



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Gunner is 12 weeks old today! Also this is the 3rd or 4th day in a row, where eating has become somewhat of an issue. Up until about a week ago, we were feeding him simply nourish (Petsmart attempt at blue buffalo.....attempt), about 3/4 to a cup at 8, 12, & 5. It was three times a day because when we got him from the breeder, he was pretty ribby. Even the vet and our trainer were concerned a bit. Regardless, that was his feeding schedule. It was good, he liked it and got excited at meal time. His stools were normal as well. Had plenty of energy, slept well enough, seemed to be going smoothly. 

We tried a gradual shift into Blue Buffalo itself (1/4 BB, 3/4 SN for 3 days, 1/2 BB, 1/2 SN for 3 days, 3/4 BB 1/4 SN for 3 days, then full BB). We are currently still on the 3/4 BB 1/4 SN. Problem is, a few days ago he began not finishing his meal like he normally does. In fact he had barely scratched the surface of it. 

So I would try and coax him into finishing a meal. This could take 15-20 minutes of making a trail of kibble from where he would back off too and sit from his bowl (almost as if he discovered there was a bug in it or something), to the bowl itself. or shaking the bowl, or putting some in my hand. Nothing. Eventually it just got gone through the coaxing. But I feel like I was forcing him to eat what he didnt want.

So I logically assumed its the Blue Buffalo. So, I took one handful of Blue buffalo, and one handful of Simply nourish and put them both up to his nose(not at feeding time), let him get a real good whiff of both, and then backed off, and held both hands open. He looked and went for the Blue Buffalo. So ok, its not that. We dont leave the food bowl down when he's not eating, nothing else seems to be wrong with him, its just the eating part. 

Now, also about a week ago, I noticed he was literally gulping down food without chewing. It got to the point that while standing over him, I wouldnt hear a single crunch, just kibbles getting shifted around and thats it. So knowing that kibble doesnt get completely processed in dogs, I thought oh crap, now its not even getting broken down in the initial stage of digestion! So Instead of putting the whole amount in his bowl, I would but just a bit, let him eat it...actually eat it, then add more, etc. That seemed to work fairly well. But im afraid through some wild puppy logic it may have something to do with not wanting to eat? So I went back to putting it all in the bowl, and it helped a little, but he still wont finish a meal. It may be too early to tell also, but he might not be drinking like he used to. I need to watch him today to see if thats true or if its nothing at all. 

Oh, the last thing It may be. Im worried about this one. Our trainer came by on friday and he is doing incredibly well, we have to do one more class to make it six weeks, but she said he was ready to pass the puppy S.T.A.R. after 4. He's gone way above and beyond that now, and she says he will be her youngest CGC student she's ever had. After shots of course. regardless, we were talking about pack role, dominance, and leadership and how thats the language they understand. Then she kind of got into and said "well you know, if you really want to establish dominance, what you do is put a plate of food on the ground, get on all fours over it, and when he comes near, growl at him until he backs off, and if pushes the limit, go ahead and push him back" Well it works pretty darn good and pretty darn quickly. She had us do that in a circle out in the yard that day. So im afraid perhaps that was too much for him and now hes just afraid to eat!! if thats the case, we gotta fix that asap. needless to say, we havent done that since she left.......and wont be. She trains in ScHH and a bunch of other stuff. She's just got a tough alpha mindset i guess. But Im a **** Marine and can run tough alpha mindset cirles around her and dont see a need to scare off little influential puppies. So maybe its me, or maybe its her, or maybe hes just picky and his tastes are blooming. Who knows. Anyone got any experience or advice with this?

Before any of this started, I was getting serious about doing some raw diet research. Maybe its a sign or something that the raw diet is a good idea. IDK, but any advise would be great.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

" Then she kind of got into and said "well you know, if you really want to establish dominance, what you do is put a plate of food on the ground, get on all fours over it, and when he comes near, growl at him until he backs off, and if pushes the limit, go ahead and push him back"

OH BROTHER . that is not training -- step away from this trainer, stand up on all two and point to the door locking eyes with this trainer and say "go away" .
Even if there were a glimmer of reason here YOU have not become a leader - you just became a stronger sibling . How did you think this would inspire confidence and trust in you? 

this "He's gone way above and beyond that now, and she says he will be her youngest CGC student she's ever had" has no importance whatsoever . 

"So im afraid perhaps that was too much for him and now hes just afraid to eat!! " - yes I'm afraid so .

"if thats the case, we gotta fix that asap." -- noooo , don't micromanage , don't go around fixing things -- you're going to sit at this table , young man , until you finish every last bit of that spinach ala liver jelly mould -- yeah like that ever worked. 
Put the food down . Go away. Leave dog. If dog is hungry , dog will eat . 
but " when we got him from the breeder, he was pretty ribby. Even the vet and our trainer were concerned a bit"
maybe he wasn't competitive to get food , maybe he had some upset and he associates that food with yucky. 
Give him some chicken liver raw , or if that is not your preference then slightly warmed . Drop on floor . See if he scarfs up this food !


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe your pup doesn't like what you're feeding. my pup would
eat certain brand for awhile and then stop eating. i had to switch
brands 2 or 3 times before finding one he likes. 

i never worry about dominance, alpha, pack role or leadership.
i find with training, socializing and spending a lot of time with
the pup everything falls into place.

i've never heard of putting a plate of food down pretending
to eat it and then growl at the pup untill he backs away
to establish dominance. you said you did this in a circle
in the yard. i'm sure your neighbors got quite a laugh from 
watching that. if i saw my neighbors on their knees growling 
at their pup when he approaches the bowl i would have them
committed. :laugh:


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. As I flip through these forums it's obvious everyone has a different opinion about everything. Meaning the spectrum of opinions is very wide, and this helps me see the whole thing and zero in on where I believe. So again thank you very much, constructive criticism is always welcom for that same reason. It helps me to define better where I stand or guide me where I want my dog and I to be. So much appreciated. 

Carms, I am of course talking about your constructive criticism, its well noted. Believe it or not, "sit at the table young man and eat your vegetables" served me very well. It taught me that I have to do things even when I don't want to. At a young age. And kept me alive in Iraq. But thank you for your opinion. I did ask. Confidence and trust has never been an issue with me and my pup. Call me crazy but its something you know when you look in another's eyes and get it back. He always comes when told and once I have his attention, its there till I say let it go. As for the trainer, I have thought some methods she employs are unnecessary or off kilter. Which is why if you go through you'll see we haven't done it since. 

I am fully confident in my ability to establish a leader position with my dog. That's all I will say about that.

As far as the neighbors, when you've been hazed in the middle of the desert by avatar lion of marines or on a carrier crossing the pacific, side note laughter and opinion. From my next door neighbor doesn't really register.

I want what's best for my dog and if that means I get laughed at, it only makes me more determined. Having said that, again I greatly appreciate all advice no matter the nature, because it helps me learn and that's good for Gunner.

The only reason I haven't let go of the trainer so far is that her methods have worked very well. I can't say ill be doing the food tactic, because I agree, a true lease would ask his followers to follow his instruction and lead by his terms. Meaning I shouldn't have to get down to his level to lead, I should gain his respect enough so that he wants to come to mine. This is the only off kilter advice I've gotten from her and if continues, she will be gone. But until then, we will proceed. 

Thank you again so much for taking the time to read the long post. I am greatful for that and then of course taking the time to respond. I hope everyone continues to enjoy your holidays.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

but this is the reason why young women have eating disorders , trying to exert control over their own bodies "Believe it or not, "sit at the table young man and eat your vegetables" served me very well. It taught me that I have to do things even when I don't want to. At a young age. "

I can't fathom being in a war -- but life is not a war , and there are solutions that come out of exploring and being creative , making intelligent decisions , essential for Guide and service dogs including those used for PTSD ! 
Any society that only strictly followed orders and did not question authority had disastrous results - as we have seen in recent history starting with WW 1 and WW 2 .

your dog is just 12 weeks of age, that is the beginning of the age where training and learning pick up and can be made something to look forward to , or something that is squashing and distasteful . Do you want the dog to work with you , or only for you. There is a difference.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I really don't think you can equate what YOU learned as a child with a dog. And frankly, your trainer sounds "loony toons". I think it simply boils down to, that by following her silly instructions, you made your dog afraid to eat. Do what was suggested above; put the food down for a specified time then take it up. If he's hungry enough, he'll eat. Maybe trying different dog foods until you find one he likes is an option or adding some tasty things to it.. I know for a while Jas wasn't eating a brand I tried, so i tried a different one and she eats great again. As far as the gulping without chewing, correct me if I'm wrong, but is't there a certain type of bowl you can buy that forces them to eat slower? Maybe someone here knows.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> As I flip through these forums it's obvious everyone has a different opinion about everything.


This trainer is insane. What's next, spitting into the bowl to show your dog you are the boss, peeing around the yard (mentioned in another thread)?

Simply feeding your dog is establishing dominance. 
We are not dogs, and dogs are smart enough to realize we are not dogs.

Mind Games (version 1.0) by M. Shirley Chong Read through this, implement a few (baby steps) and keep in mind, you are the human, not the dog, and our dogs actually do expect us to behave like humans.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

"Nothing else seems to be wrong with him, it's just the eating part"

Maybe he is just not hungry. We went through a few short lived stretches where ours didn't want to eat. They were fine otherwise. We would get concerned and try hand feeding or mixing raw steak in with it (both worked), but I think in our case, they would have been ok to just let them skip that meal.


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks guys for the thoughts. That is why we're all here. To share ideas. Msvette, thank you for your thoughts. But I believe if you read carefully my posts you'll see that I don't disagree with you at all. You'll also see we discarded the advice after the one attempt. So that part of your advice is redundant. But thank you nonetheless. 

Carms, if the whole nation was like that, yes we would fail. Free will is a necessity, however structure is still needed. And both work to their potential when there is balance between the two. Thank you again. The last bit of your advice is extremely helpful. I have been doing a lot of research on when the most influential time is for a GSD puppy. Your advice helps me to really see that clearly. Thank you.

Nikita, I don't think I did equate the two. Carm suggested it would never work at all. Under any circumstance it would seem. I was simply asserting that in fact there are times when that thought process works. It worked for me. I agree that if he is hungry, he will eat. It's a fact. And the food bowl is an excellent suggestion. I will shop around. And I don't think you could say conclusively that food trick is the the cause. It very well could be and there is a good chance. But that hasn't been proven yet. Thus why I am asking, to help zero in. 

Nigel. Of course I have thought of this, but didn't give it too much thought. Perhaps it's because I need to learn that sometimes the correct answer is the simplest one, and often it's right under your nose. If I had Gunners nose, maybe I would have seen that more clearly. Thank you as well for your advice. It may very well be the case. 

Thank you all again very much for taking the time to read and respond. I greatly appreciate it. Hopefully gunner and I will be better off for it.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Carmen has some very good points.



> Then she kind of got into and said "well you know, if you really want to establish dominance, what you do is put a plate of food on the ground, get on all fours over it, and when he comes near, growl at him until he backs off, and if pushes the limit, go ahead and push him back" Well it works pretty darn good and pretty darn quickly. She had us do that in a circle out in the yard that day. So im afraid perhaps that was too much for him and now hes just afraid to eat!!


Flat out laughed when I read this. Really??? This type of thing is still being done??? :crazy:

Poor little guy. He's 3 months old - a baby. It is up to you to show him the right way to do things, take it slow and to be patient with him. Lots of pups are finicky eaters, but I agree with Carmen. Crate him during feedings, put the food down, wait 30 mins, pick up what is left. That's all. No healthy dog will starve itself. If you want to add extras into his food, that is fine, but be aware that this can create or encourage a picky eater even more. 

A good leader is not a bully or a brute. A solid pack leader does not resort to unfair corrections or bugging others when they do normal activities like eating. I do not understand the reason for all this alpha nonsense. Be a consistent, fair leader that your dog can gain confidence and guidance from. 

Make eating a safe and fun time. Feed him in his crate. Leave him alone when he eats. Pick up the food after 30 mins. He will eventually eat.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Msvette, thank you for your thoughts. But I believe if you read carefully my posts you'll see that I don't disagree with you at all. You'll also see we discarded the advice after the one attempt. So that part of your advice is redundant. But thank you nonetheless.


You are welcome...but I also kind of wanted to make the point that this trainer, with bizarre beliefs like that, may indeed steer you down many wrong paths.

If you're happy with her, that's great - do go ahead and check out the "Mind Games" link to get an understanding of how we are naturally these dogs' leaders, by the sheer fact we have opposable thumbs, and feed and get them water.

The leader of the "pack" controls resources...which is why the Mind Games techniques call for no "free feeding" (leaving food down for the dog 24/7). You control food, water, space (crating or leashing the dog), and the "good spots" to sleep. 
All of this lends to the mindset of the dog that you are indeed the leader.

Doing exercises like you describe, or holding/pinning the dog down, etc. are all debunked theories to establish "dominance". 
Not that you did these things, but a trainer who believes you have to get down and "guard" the food bowl from your dog will eventually get around to pinning and other weirdness like that.


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah it's good to hear my thoughts on feeding are correct. We've always kept his food bowl off the ground and make sure he sees us give him the food when we put it down. We do leave the water bowl down, because Thats how they cool themselves down, but he We always have him sit, calm down, and wait for a release to eat or drink. not so much with the water. usually he is calm enough since its done more frequently. we do a decent job controling space, but offer up thoughts to improve if you think its needed. we keep him next to us at all times but only attach a leash to the couch if were doing chores. That has become his play area. Outdoors is always leashed, but we allow him to run around unleashed when we have complete control of the area. We've been crating him since day 1 at night and started out at taking him out every two hours at night.(we got him at 7 weeks, a week early I know)and increased it by 30 minutes over time. Now we're down to once a night. So hopefully within the next 2 weeks or so his bladder will be strong enough to go all night.house breaking is going fine. 4 accidents total, 2 were our fault. 

Msvette, I whole heartedly agree that our nature and ability as humans endows us the ability to convey our leadership just through using our thumbs and being who we are. I am excited to read the article because I am always interested to learn ways to gain ground with a dog by doing things I naturally do. My father is a psychiatrist and I'm a marine, so I'm all about understanding the mind and using it to my advantage to be a leader. Manipulative, yes, but I'm good at it, and it works. I appreciate your opposition to the trainer, I would be a fool to listen to only one person and take their word as gold. Question everything, but act confidently. So thank you again. 

Again, the food bowl thing was a one time event, but I understand that's all it takes. But she's had us play with his ears while he eats, pet him, tug his skin lightly to avoid food aggression later on. Allowing him to eat of course all the while, but giving him a touching sensation that is just enough to not disturb him but get him used to people being near him while he eats...from a young age. Much to your surprise I'm sure, she did recommend the snout pinning, but lightly. The idea she's used for 15 years and has worked for her dogs is that dogs have pressure points on the snout in a certain location, and as pups, the mother will lightly press to discourage behavior she doesn't agree with. Not much pressure but enough to get the point across and only up to about 9 or 10 weeks. And she only recommends it be used to discourage one behavior....using teeth on humans, in any manner.

The two cities police departments my house is in between recommended her. Because she can train ScHH and just family dogs, among other AKC titled events. 

That being said, I still won't be devolving down to all fours again for a pecking order. It will just be simply that I provide the pecking order. 

Gbchottu, if you want I can type you up a good essay on effective leadership. I've had my methods tested by the worlds greatest fighting force. . But I would be foolish and wouldn't be exhibiting good leadership if I didn't keep an open mind and be accepting of new ideas. So thank you for your thoughts. You make an especially valid point by saying a solid pack leader doesn't resort to unfair corrections and that a dog should be able to gain confidence from their leader and as with any follower should want and be able to gain guidance from the leader. Very valid points, so thank you. But do not presume I lack the knowledge or experience to be that leader. You would be mistaken to believe so, nonetheless thank you again, very good points. I will keep my ears open for more advice.

Also, just out of curiosity to carm, or anyone that knows, why feed where they sleep? Comfort? Familiarization? I know he's a baby and all but. Without meeting him, some commenters act as if he's defenseless, and sensitive......Gunner is neither of those things. He is very content and is to a degree spoiled with the love he gets in our family. But only spoiled in love, and we want that. Not spoiled in obedience terms, or bratty, or in ways that would encourage him to feel like he calls the shots.

Thanks again for all thoughts.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no , leave the dog alone when eating , your trainer is promoting problems -- ". But she's had us play with his ears while he eats, pet him, tug his skin lightly to avoid food aggression later on" Digestion happens best when there is no stress !!!!! Eat on the run , while multi-tasking , late , see what happens . I think you have real life experience . 
oh no "The idea she's used for 15 years and has worked for her dogs is that dogs have pressure points on the snout in a certain location, and as pups, the mother will lightly press to discourage behavior she doesn't agree with. Not much pressure but enough to get the point across and only up to about 9 or 10 weeks. And she only recommends it be used to discourage one behavior....using teeth on humans, in any manner."
I have twice the years experience and have put in dozens of dogs into police programs , including heavy duty maximum prison canines , rcmp, personal protection for business leaders, recording artists , etc , therapy , SAR , and so on and so forth and have never employed any of the nonsense your training is advicing , I mean never , and never will in future . Look what is possible All Things "Dog": POST 1 - Raising the Ideal K9 Partner and the Perfect Companion --- this dog MAY already have a placement in service --- here you can see good leadership AND the dog has choice , and THINKS , uses intelligence to make the choice . Your example of the leadership in a fighting force may be, no make that stronger, is necessary in that situation , there is no choice for dissension or alternative , which can lead to disastrous results, as can the unquestionable following of orders . In your military example there are severe , harsh , penalties for not following orders , that to maintain order . Both "sides" used it , for good or evil .
I don't feed where they sleep ? They eat where ever I give food , which may be a chicken frame tossed into the field , dog finds it , brings it to eat under shade of tree while I pluck weeds (won't win that one)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The only reason to approach the food bowl while your dog is eating- is to throw yummy(ier) food into it. 
If feeding kibble, toss some nice cooked chicken in it. This is how to create a dog that is comfortable with you approaching it's food bowl.


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor little guy. He's 3 months old - a baby. It is up to you to show him the right way to do things, take it slow and to be patient with him. Lots of pups are finicky eaters, but I agree with Carmen. Crate him during feedings, put the food down, wait 30 mins, pick up what is left. That's all. No healthy dog will starve itself. If you want to add extras into his food, that is fine, but be aware that this can create or encourage a picky eater even more. 


According to gb you do. If you say you don't fine, but you may want to correct him.

I'm actually good at all of those things and more simultaneously. 

The only correction we use now, is no. 

We only pet him and such while eating every so often, it's not an every time thing. So don't assume so. He doesn't seem phased at all by it. He happily eats, and his tail is wagging the same it does when we don't .

An update...he has eaten all day without issue, in one setting, without coaxing, and appears to have become comfortable eating again. We will continue to monitor. 

Since no response I. Controlling space, food, time, etc. I will assume there is no issue. Thank you again for your experienced advice


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Msvette, an interesting video. Gunner has never shown any aggression at all however. He's always been as happy as can be (before the trainer tip and food transition which happened almost simultaneously, hence the confusion) in any situation or with anyone near. The reasoning for the handling during feeding is preventative in nature


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know, MD, the problem is, petting and handling during feeding can create tension and stress where there was none before.
It would be a good idea to do the "cure" as a prevention, instead of merely handling and touching the dog.

We have a dog rescue. You'd be amazed at how many owners, despite their good intentions, _create_ food aggression/guarding, by touching the dog while it eats. 

So set the food down and walk off, giving the dog *no* reason to feel it must guard. 
Then walk by and drop yummy boiled chicken or pieces of steak, even microwaved slices of hot dog would work.

You then make the dog feel happy and look forward to you coming near it's bowl, instead of making it tense and uncomfortable while it eats.

Try it for a few days and I bet you see a whole new dog when you approach it's bowl :thumbup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MDPatterson said:


> Carm suggested it would never work at all. Under any circumstance it would seem. I was simply asserting that in fact there are times when that thought process works. It worked for me.


There are a lot of techniques that "work", or at least seem to at the time - the fallout from some may not show up right away, but that doesn't mean they're a good idea or that something else won't work even better. 

Creating trust issues means that there's going to be a problem you'll have to deal with down the road a ways, and a lot of food or resource guarding techniques can backfire and create trust issues. On the other hand, creating TRUST is a foundation you can build on, with many things that have nothing to do with food or feeing time.


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

I will try it out msvette, thank you. It should be easy because we only employ our method once or twice every other day. My point in saying that is to assure you we will try it because there would be no harm done to our method. So thank you again. And I do see your logic and will consider it. 

And I hope this doesn't get taken as argueing. Think of it more as me testing my logic against yours, and the one that holds strong does just that. So no malice intended just testing your logic and who knows I might buy it. But we've done about 4 times total since he was 10 weeks (12 weeks now) but we've pulled the bowl away mid meal and just held it and looked at him. He just looks back and after a second sits, like he's waiting patiently and calmly to be fed again. Any thoughts to that? Or do you still have an argument against our method? All advice is welcome. Thank you again.


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Cassidy you are correct about things happening later down the road on accident and that there are many techniques to Build trust outside of feeding, and i use them. but this issue was only in regard to feeding. You've also used my quote and not understood its meaning. And then wrote a response to something I wasn't referring to. Carm made an all encompassing comment about strictness and micro managing not being effective as it applies in carms opinion to everything. I was simply saying that it worked very well for me and my upbringing. No mention of anything regarding a dog there. But thank you nonetheless for your thoughts.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what did I say? "
Originally Posted by *MDPatterson*  
_Carm suggested it would never work at all. Under any circumstance it would seem" _

_" but we've pulled the bowl away mid meal and just held it and looked at him. He just looks back and after a second sits, like he's waiting patiently and calmly to be fed again. Any thoughts to that? "_

_Here is my thought on that -- STOP DOING THIS - why tease the dog . This is like some mind bending break you down till you talk , make the subject go mental , insane -----. _


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

""if thats the case, we gotta fix that asap." -- noooo , don't micromanage , don't go around fixing things -- you're going to sit at this table , young man , until you finish every last bit of that spinach ala liver jelly mould -- yeah like that ever worked. 
Put the food down . Go away. Leave dog. If dog is hungry , dog will eat . "


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not sure how your comment ties in to what I said ?

oh well - figure it out before the situation mushrooms into other weird behaviour , question the trainers credentials and track record -- go elsewhere , join a club , join an obedience club , and by the way have you communicated with the breeder , asked them, had a discussion on your methods , asked them for a trainer recommendation?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> but we've pulled the bowl away mid meal and just held it and looked at him. He just looks back and after a second sits, like he's waiting patiently and calmly to be fed again. Any thoughts to that? Or do you still have an argument against our method?


Yes. He's too young mentally and physically to challenge you right now; this is a good example of how things seem good, or seem as if it's working, for now, but can backfire when the dog is older/bigger.

This is entirely why it's "simple" with puppies but once a problem is created, it's difficult to eradicate.

We never take our dog's bowls. Ever. Why would we? It's their food! 
Just as if you were given a steak dinner and every so often the waiter came by the table and yanked it away, you'd be stunned/surprised, then soon would become grouchy at the waiter!

As a result of us not taking our dog's bowls, we can walk by them all the time and they don't guard, because we've never given them a reason to guard.

What you are saying, and doing, is very common to new dog owners, and 9x out of 10 will backfire on the owner at some point, despite that it "makes sense" right now.


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Good argument msvette, we'll adjust. I'm glad I can gain from your experience. For those that promote positive reinforcement heavily, it often seems they don't retain the same logic when talking to people. It would seem that courteous corrections and staying on level with people works better than attempting to be demeaning. To those that do like scolding other people through computers and feel like they understand dogs more than most or even more than humans.....would your dog respond well to yelling and anger? Or would be better off through positive reinforcement?

As a beginner who can admit a beginner status with no shame and take all the criticism out there, I would like to communicate to all who've given advice...Thank you. I look forward to coming back and even asking the most mundane questions that most experienced trainers would find boring.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What the trainer did was just plain silly, and your gut told you so. Listen to your gut. If it says you see something nonsensical, then it more than likely is. 

The owner already has control of the food. Have the dog sit, make eye contact, wait for a release word before he can eat, and that is enough to make him do to understand that it is your food and you are letting him have it because he worked for it.

I have kids so having a dog who would not be food aggressive was very important to me. All of us have, at times, gone over to him when he is almost finished eating, and added something really great. Now when we approach as he eats, he wags his tail. 

Simply thinking like an animal can give you ideas on how to establish trust. It doesn't have to be so complicated. 

Going back to your first question about not eating, well, it could be that the BB is not making him feel very good. I have heard people having problems with it being too rich for GSDs. They tend to have sensitive stomachs and a food they have been eating for a while with no apparent problem can, with time, start to bother their gut. This happened to me, and I had to change what I was doing, and I was, and am, feeding raw.

You just have to find what the dog enjoys eating and does well on. Look into a different food. If a puppy isn't eating there is a good reason.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I love to visit with people open to learning. 
We don't know it all, and all have room to learn. 
I'm glad others can take away useful things from my posts, when they do, and I only speak from experience with our own dogs and some 150 or more fosters we take in and rehome every year


----------



## MDPatterson (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you sunflowers, I will try it out! All of these really speaks to switching to raw, but there's a lot of research I have to do before tackling that monster. 

Look forward to learning more msvette


----------

